
Science-based games – a collaborative list - stared
https://github.com/stared/science-based-games-list
======
DanBC
Phylo the trading card game: [http://phylogame.org/](http://phylogame.org/)

Fraxinus, the Ash Dieback game (I'm not sure if this one fits the theme):
[https://www.facebook.com/fraxinusgame/](https://www.facebook.com/fraxinusgame/)

------
Pamar
Question: it looks like only computer games are listed. Is this deliberate (I
didn't see anything explicit on this on the site) or are traditional
boardgames allowed, too?

~~~
stared
Allowed. I list [https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/71021/evolution-
origin-s...](https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/71021/evolution-origin-
species) for example.

~~~
Pamar
Then I would like to mention Clades
([https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1849623603/clades-
the-e...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1849623603/clades-the-
evolutionary-card-game)) despite it being in pre-order status, atm.

